
Ask HN: Who owns the Internet? - user321
Hello everyone, Who owns the Internet? I ask this because i am curious. Please help me to better understand.
======
tantalor
Mostly big telcos:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tier_1_network](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tier_1_network)

See also
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_backbone](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_backbone)

------
jupiter2
(Cynical response) Increasingly: governments, big business and/or a
combination of those two. It's getting difficult to tell them apart.

